# Mars Grapes



## Wade E (May 25, 2007)

My friend is growing some Mars grapes from a Home Depot purchase. Has
anyone ever tried or made a batch using Mars grapes?


----------



## grapeman (May 25, 2007)

I have never made any winefrom Mars. Being a seedless variety I would think it would lack in tannins. It might be a better choice to reserve it for eating as a table grape. But then in a few years if he will part with enough you could try a small batch and report back.


----------

